# Cómo hacer que la radio FM tenga mas señal



## blasroldan (Abr 21, 2013)

hola gente... Bueno voy al tema sin dar vueltas.. hace poco tenia unos de esos equipitos de musica que los llaman chanchitas jeje... bueno la cosa es que se callo y se rompio y pude rescatar la placa de la radio.. La conecte a un amplificador el cual tengo conectado a mi bafle... La cosa es esta.. la placa anda pero no agarra mucha señal como para escuchar gran variedad de emisoras... mi pregunta es si ¿¿¿ es posible hacer una pequeña atena para reforzar la señal de fm ??? desde ya muchas gracias a los foreros por contestar, su paciensia y amabilidad..


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 21, 2013)

Si se cayó, habría que ver que no queden pistas cortadas por la quebradura de la placa.

Si no hay pistas cortadas, puede que alguna bobina se haya movido o roto.

¿Es digital o analógica la radio?

¿Podrías poner una foto de ambas caras de la placa?


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 21, 2013)

no esta quebrada ni fisurada.... agarra algunas radios y las agarra bastante b*IE*n pero quiero darle mas potencia para aumentar la capacidad receptora osea quiero hacer alguna antena o bobina para quee agarre mas radios y por lo q*UE* entiendo creo que es analogica... tiene un potenciometro de 10 k, tiene la funcion de ponela en mono (un solo canal de escucha) o estereo (izquierdo y derecho), tiene para poner una antena de esas de alumino pero tiene un solo cable para la antena (cable simple no coaxil) y tiene un led rojo que indica si esta en frecuencia o no.
le compre una de esas antenas de aluminio que son telescopicas (se extiende saliendo una dentro de la otra) pero reforso muy poco la señal... ¿¿ *necesitare una antena mas grande* ?? vivo entre edificios.. ¿¿ *sera ese el problema *?? es la unica radio que tengo... ya me havian prestado una pero tampoco agarraba buena señal.... Osea se escuchaba la radio pero con mucha descarga o distorcion... y se me ocurrio que puede ser problema de antena


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 21, 2013)

Podes usar la antena para la television,solo que si en las conexiones de la antena tiene un transformador de 300ohm a 75ohm no lo podes usar.Si por casualidad el cable de bajada de la antena que esta en tu casa tiene lo que se llama cable paralelo,no muy usual ahora por las perdida que tiene,ponle las terminales a esa entrada de antena de la radio,y uno de ellos a masa o negativo o positivo segun esta conectada la misma.Si tenes el coaxil,el que tiene una malla,conecta el alambre del centro a la entrada de antena de esa radio y proba..Todo es cuestion de probar.
Tambien si podes hace una antena dipolo y levantala lo que mas puedas y baja de alli un cable coaxil comun,que no tenga perdidas,o sea de los buenos,y conecta el alambre del medio a la entrada de antena y la malla al negativo o positivo segun sea


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 22, 2013)

oka gracias por contestar voy a probar..... y otra pregunta te hago.... como puedo aumentar la señal de alcance de un emisor de radio fm echo con un receptor.. porque modifique un receptor y lo hice emisor y pongo musica y manda señal pero si te alejas a mas de un metro se corta la señal y ademas el sonido es bajo y distorcionado


----------



## tiago (Abr 22, 2013)

blasroldan dijo:


> oka gracias por contestar voy a probar..... y otra pregunta te hago.... como puedo aumentar la señal de alcance de un emisor de radio fm echo con un receptor.. porque modifique un receptor y lo hice emisor y pongo musica y manda señal pero si te alejas a mas de un metro se corta la señal y ademas el sonido es bajo y distorcionado



Lo primero, explica los cambios que has hecho en el receptor para que transmita. Y así se sabrá que es lo que te hace falta exactamente.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 22, 2013)

blasroldan dijo:


> hola gente... Bueno voy al tema sin dar vueltas.. hace poco tenia unos de esos equipitos de musica que los llaman chanchitas jeje... bueno la cosa es que se callo y se rompio y pude rescatar la placa de la radio.. La conecte a un amplificador el cual tengo conectado a mi bafle... La cosa es esta.. la placa anda pero no agarra mucha señal como para escuchar gran variedad de emisoras... mi pregunta es si ¿¿¿ es posible hacer una pequeña atena para reforzar la señal de fm ??? desde ya muchas gracias a los foreros por contestar, su paciensia y amabilidad..



Hola Estimado vecino! Por empezar ese tipo de receptores ,dado su bajo precio,son muy poco elaborados,quiero decir que en selectividad y sensibilidad,dejan mucho que desear ,si ha eso le sumas que vivis,en zona de edificios,en una de las ciudades del pais ,que mas congestionado tiene el espectro radioelectrico,los resultados ha obtener ,no van ha ser los mejores,Si lo que queres es tratar de escuchar por lo menos las 30 emisoras que mejor salen,te cuento que tenemos mas de cien!!!! Conseguite un estereo de auto ,de los con sintoñia digitales a casete,que hoy dia se consiguen,muy baratos,y te vas ha sorprender de todas las radios que tenemos en el aire.

Con respecto a tu otra pregunta,deberias subir una foto de tu receptor emisor,o el circuito correspondiente ,pero debo decirte ,que debido al congestionamiento del espectro ,no creo que encuentres ,ningun canal libre en donde emitir ,ha no ser que salgas con varios wats ,o te vallas a vivir a la Sierra o a Batan,donde casi no hay emisoras.

Saludos.


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola elgriego el receptor que transforme en emisor anda y encontre un par de lugares sin emisoras.. vivo por colon y entre rios.. jeje vos sabes los nombres de las calles supongo... we la cosa es que yo emito musica en mp3y el emisor la toma y la emite b*IEN* pero es muy poco alcance el que tiene a un metro de distancia ya se corta la señal y hace descarga osea se corta... yo lo que quiero hacer es que tenga un alcance de unos 500 metros como minimo para que me escuchen.. y gracias a todos ahora si puedo subo fotos del receptor modificado



aaah tambien tengo una potencia de 30 watts........ La uso con el bafle... es posible usar esta potencia para aumentar los watts de la emisora???? o son otros tipos de watts?? y si es posible como devo hacerlo?? gracias y pido perdon por mis inutiles conocimientos de electronica


----------



## elgriego (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola blas,por empezar ,para lograr ese alcance,deberias tener un transmisor,sintetizado de por los menos 1w,con esa potencia ,y una antena adecuada en el balcon ,podes lograr ese alcance y mas tambien,Con respecto a tu otra pregunta,un amplificador de audio,no sirve para amplificar Rf,son cosas muy distintas.

Pd ,estas en la zona de fuego jaja,a un paso de cordoba y san martin ,del palacio cosmos ,del Havanna,de manantiales ,etc una zona muy comflictiva para recibir e emitir en Vhf Fm.

Saludos y Exitos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Lo primero, explica los cambios que has hecho en el receptor para que transmita. Y así se sabrá que es lo que te hace falta exactamente.
> 
> Saludos.



puede que solo este sintonizando una armonica  y por eso no tiene alcanse


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 22, 2013)

jajaj gracias elgriego.. El-rey.julien como es eso de una armonica??????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2013)

no se ven las fotos blasroldan ,intenta arreglar el mensaje


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 22, 2013)

los cambios que hice en el receptor fue puentear la bobina de sitonizacion al positivo de la salida de auriculares y en la salida de auriculares conecto la tablet, pongo un tema de musica y se invierte todo... en ves de salir audio para escuchar deja entrar para emitir

sisi ya se que las fotos no se ven disculpa es mi internet que esta mal y no puedo subir nada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2013)

las armonicas, solo se pueden sintonizar a corta distancia ,mientras que la frecuencia que tiene ''fuerza''  tiene mas alcance ,(segun wikipedia= los armónicos son frecuencias múltiplos de la frecuencia fundamental de trabajo del sistema y cuya amplitud va decreciendo conforme aumenta el múltiplo.)
intenta poner mas lejos el receptor y mueve las bovinas o trimer a ver si pescas señal en el receptor


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 22, 2013)

eso de alejar el receptor y mover las bobias lo hice pero al mover la bobina estube como 3 horas para volver a encontrar la frecuencia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2013)

es complicado si no tienes un frecuencimetro


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 22, 2013)

la veradad que tengo muchas ganas de hacer esto y los circuitos que encontre no los entiendo ya no se que hacer para tratar de darla alcane


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2013)

podes armar otro,son fáciles ,con un solo transistor en el foro hay unos cuantos


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 22, 2013)

ok la verdad muchas gracias a todo ahora me pogo a buscar alguno aca en el foro


----------

